# Topics > 5G >  Will 5G-driven sex systems eventually become convincing?

## qiouxdoll

Real-life 3D modeling technology is becoming more and more popular. Will this bring more convenience to *custom love dolls*?

Users can use these 3D models to create still images and animated videos, or have sex with them using VR headsets and connected toys such as Fleshlight Launch

Not surprisingly, sharing 3D models of celebrities is one of the most common activities in the community, because high-quality photos are available online, and simply because people like public figures whose fantasy cannot be achieved.

----------

